
GraphHopper Routing Engine 0.11 Released - karussell
https://www.graphhopper.com/blog/2018/09/17/graphhopper-routing-engine-0-11-release-open-sourcing-the-isochrone-module/
======
karussell
With this release the Isochrone module is open source.

